# Christmas cook out in MD



## tdlanders (Dec 20, 2015)

Never thought I would see it but December 2015 and I have on shorts and a tee-shirt grilling Christmas dinner. Any of you other guys dealing with mother nature's menopause???:yow!:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

no pixs means you were eating at McDonald's


----------

